# Caída de tensión en los diodos, en la práctica.



## Tomasito (Jun 10, 2010)

Buenos días, hoy vengo con una duda de hace un tiempo ya.

Según la teoría, un diodo de silicio común, tiene 0.7v de caída de tensión entre sus terminales.
Hace unos años, precisaba hacer caer la tensión de 5v a 4.5v para hacer funcionar un discman de 4.5v con 5v. Qué más facil que poner un 1n4007? Dije yo, me paso un poquito, pero debería funcionar. Pongo un diodo en serie, mido.. 4.7v aproximadamente, si no me falla la memoria. Terminé poniendo tres diodos en serie, para bajar 500 o 600 milivolts.
Hace unos días, mi viejo precisaba bajar de 4.5v a 3v, y me dijo "Le pongo dos diodos y tiene que quedar bien", mi respuesta fue "Vas a tener que ponerle 10, no sé por qué, pero en los diodos de silicio no cae 0.7v, cae como 200mV la tensión", me dijo "No, no puede ser, si fuera de germanio todavía, pero son de silicio" (Mi viejo es ingeniero en electrónica, aclaro).
Al otro día, me expresó con algo de rencor que tuvo que poner justamente como 7 diodos en serie para que caiga la tensión 


Ahora, acá viene mi pregunta. ¿Por qué si toda la vida nos enseñaron que el silicio produce una caída de tensión de 700mV, en la práctica, esto es menos de la mitad?
No estoy tratando de refutar cuestiones de la física ni de descubrir algo nuevo, simplemente es algo que me llamó bastante la atención, y me pareció prudente preguntar y debatir acá.




Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2010)

Buscate las curvas de caida Vs corriente.

Algo así como que con corrientes de microamperes caen 0,3 y con corrientes de , digamos , un ampere caen 0,7 

Saludos !


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 10, 2010)

Es que como vos decís, tienen que ser microamperes más o menos, el discman consumía 400 o 500mA.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 10, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> ... Pongo un diodo en serie, mido.. 4.7v aproximadamente, si no me falla la memoria. Terminé poniendo tres diodos en serie, para bajar 500 o 600 milivolts.


Pero vos medías en vacío o en carga?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 11, 2010)

Con carga, me acuerdo como me desconserté cuando le puse esos diodos al  discman y medía a cada rato..


----------



## papirrin (Abr 12, 2017)

Tema muy interesante y poco tratado...

a mi me pasa lo mismo con un proyecto que estoy realizando y me esta poniendo en jaque el como solucionarlo....


necesito poner un regulador de tesion , un diodo y  una carga variable desde de unos cuantos miliamperios hasta 2A, 

probe con diodos schottky y el voltaje me varia en unos 200mV aprox cuando la corriente llega a los 2A aprox...

la unica manera que que he visto es poner un feedback para mantenerlo estable, pero en el caso de mi proyecto no me sirve... espero encontrar una solucion pronta y eficaz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

No entendí


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola, creo entender que quieres mantener estable la caída de tensión en el diodo? Independientemente de la corriente que lo atraviese.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo entiendi que esa variación de la caida de tensión en lo diodo versus la curriente pasante es que no es admissible , o sea nesecitas  de una regulación inpecable.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Salvo que hagas una rectificación activa con mosfet de muy bajo R DSon


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 12, 2017)

Es que a nosotros nos enseñan que pierde 700mV pero en realidad lo que nos ponen en clase es el punto de la curva donde la corriente comienza a subir, por la transferencia del diodo eso no siempre se cumple, y de hecho es mala idea simplemente hacerlo así por que también la temperatura afecta a la curva de transferencia, esos 700mV serán a 25ºC pero cuando vives en un lugar donde estar a 40ºC es normal, terminaras con un Vf de 600mV solo deja que se caliente el circuito y quizá cae aun más bajo a los 400mV o exígele unos pocos mA y llega a los 300mV.

En la aplicación del LM35 en la hoja de datos, para medir temperaturas negativas, propone colocar dos diodos 1N914 en serie y una resistencia de 18kOhms, esto es por que espera una corriente de 50uA, y efectivamente, los dos diodos en serie producen 900mV.

Para esas aplicaciones hay que buscar un Ultra LDO, hay algunos que emplean un MOSFET N y llevan una bomba de carga para el driver haciendo que trabajen con diferencias bastante bajas, por ejemplo los TPS736xx que tienen una caída de 75mV.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 12, 2017)

Bueno yo lo que quise decir que ni yo me entendi (XD, es lo siguiente...

tengo estos dos diagramas A y B...



teóricamente ambos deberían funcionar igual, en el diagrama A, si tengo 4.8V en la entrada no inversora del seguidor de tensión menos la caída de voltaje del diodo me da aproximadamente 4.07V. que es lo mismo que si en el B, resto caída de tensión y retroalimento después del diodo...

en teoría ambos deberían funcionar así en la realidad, pero no es asi, ambos circuitos funcionan diferente..

R1 y R2 es la carga que en la realidad puse una tablet y que obviamente el consumo es variable que va de unos mA  hasta 1.8A dependiendo de que este ocupando como por ejemplo wifi, pantalla, etc.

bueno pues el esquema B funciona sin problemas... la tablet hace lo que debe hacer y como lo debe de hacer, y la tensión es constante... pero en el Diagrama A la tension no es constante a tal grado que baja demasiado la tensión y se apaga conforme se incrementa la corriente.

el problema que tengo es que lo necesito como el diagrama A y eh ahí mi duda existencial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Dale , explicanos que hace ese circuito y que debe hacer la Notebook

No puede ir el díodo antes del transistor ?

No se puede quitar el transistor y el díodo y poner un Mosfet de bajo R DSon


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

Ok... voy a preparar un video del proyecto que estoy haciendo... se puede cambiar lo que sea...

A grandes rasgos es una fuente de alimentación variable que se regula con un DAC... incluso intente con un regulador switching lm 2576 pero sucede lo mismo... pongo un diodo en la salida y tengo el mismo problema pero si retroalimento el regulador después del diodo se mantiene estable.
Mañana subo el video de lo que tengo armado.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 13, 2017)

Lo que no entiendo es el motivo de poner el diodo ahí, la unión NPN del transistor ya incluye la unión PN del diodo, poner otro diodo ahí y hacer un sándwich NPNPN, básicamente le pones dos diodos en serie al amplificador.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

El motivo del diodo es el siguiente, el dispositivo puede llevar una alimentación "opcional" y con un comparador que va a un microcontrolador realizara otra función, el diodo servirá para comparar ambas tensiones.... pero como dije.. ese diodo me esta fastidiando la existencia.  

el diodo D1 que estoy usando es un diodo schottky de 2A, pero ahora no recuerdo su nomenclatura.

(recordando que la carga  R1/R3 es una tablet o telefono movil)

asi...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 13, 2017)

Hola, me parece que voy a cambiarte los esquemas.
Para tal función será mejor usar un convertidor DC/DC. Pues a 2A de consumo el pobre transistor se va a freir.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

Por la temperatura no hay problema ... esos 2A no son constantes... solo llegan las tablet o moviles a esa corriente por instantes...  y con un disipador alcanza a enfriarse rapidamente.
De echo ya tenia fuentes switching y por causa del bendito diodo cambie a ese diagrama lineal.. pero es la misma cosa... el detalle es el diodo magico.



el diagrama con el lm2576 era como la imagen que anexo, Diagrama *C* funciona, diagrama *D* no funciona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2017)

Siempre va a funcionar con el diodo dentro del lazo de realimentacion, por que de esa forma el AO compensa las variaciones de tension de la juntura PN y la tension de salida se mantiene constante. Si pones el diodo fuera del lazo perdes la correccion de la realimentacion y la tension de salida sufre las variaciones de la caida de  tension directa del diodo debido a las variaciones de corriente... y eso es inevitable.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

ahora la pregunta obvia... ¿que alternativa podra implementarse a mi problema?...( recordando que el objetivo es lo que menciono en el mensaje 16)


Aca me encontre esta fuente DC/DC... que podria verse algo familiar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2017)

Es que no me queda claro que es lo que pretendes hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

+                                               1


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

el proyecto consiste en hacer una herramienta de diagnostico para celulares o tablets, por lo que alimentarlos con baterias como seria lo normal no es factible...

aqui esta el video a ver si es claro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Y un rectificador de presición con un TDA 2002 o similar ? Digo LM386 o cualquiera que pueda suministrar corriente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2017)

Ese video es tuyo???

El diodo solo sirve para "descolgar" la fuente cuando se le suministra carga con otra cosa, como un cargador estando la fuente aún conectada. Si la tensión del cargador es mayor que la del ánodo del diodo mas la caída directa, entonces se desconecta la salida de la fuente y trabaja el cargador.
Lo del comparador no sé para que sirve   

El circuito completo original no sé donde está... por que si lo que muestra la PC es el valor verdadero *luego* del diodo, está en la misma situación que vos. Y si muestra la tensión real de salida de la fuente, entonces no tiene idea que pasa luego del diodo .


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

si el video es mio, el sonso que habla soy yo...

lo del comparador como mencione es para decirle al microcontrolador que esta en uso el cargador... va a ir a un pin como entrada del microcontrolador... el proyecto seguira cuando supere lo del diodo que efectivamente es para que la corriente que proviene del transistor se desconecte o no entre corriente en inversa al transistor por ser un voltaje menor a la que proporciona el cargador. 
mas o menos 1v y poquito. o dicho de otra manera aislar ambas fuentes o no se como mas decirlo

la tension se mide despues del diodo que es lo que tiene el movil...
y no hay circuito completo eso es todo.... es proyecto que estoy realizando.

el asunto es bloquear sin caida de tension.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> si el video es mio, el sonso que habla soy yo...


   



papirrin dijo:


> lo del comparador como mencione es para decirle al microcontrolador que esta en uso el cargador... va a ir a un pin como entrada del microcontrolador... el proyecto seguira cuando supere lo del diodo que efectivamente es para que la corriente que proviene del transistor se desconecte o no entre corriente en inversa al transistor por ser un voltaje menor a la que proporciona el cargador.
> mas o menos 1v y poquito. o dicho de otra manera aislar ambas fuentes o no se como mas decirlo


Ahhhh... OK



papirrin dijo:


> la tension se mide despues del diodo que es lo que tiene el movil...


Ok, o sea que no sabés cuanto entrega la fuente y no importa.. es así??



papirrin dijo:


> el asunto es bloquear sin caida de tension.


El tema es que siempre va a existir una caída de tensión, y el  problema es que no es constante con la corriente entregada por la fuente. Lo que necesitás es un diodo con una curva muy empinada luego de la entrada en conducción cosa de que el cambio con la corriente sea pequeño. O bien, otro circuito que permita el bloqueo compensando la caída...
Voy a ver si estudio un poco el tema...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

> Ok, o sea que no sabés cuanto entrega la fuente y no importa.. es así??



en cuanto a voltaje tiene que ser un voltaje estable, en cuanto a entrega de corriente es justo para lo que sirve la herrmienta, en el video se ve un modulo sensor de corriente con bornes verdes que medira la corriente conforme el movil trabaja, y ver que funcione adecadamente... en el caso del video puse un telefono que funciona al 100, pero si un telefono que puede estar descompuesto o no de imagen ver si la tarjeta logica funciona viendo la corriente de consumo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Again                                                          :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y un rectificador de presición con un TDA 2002 o similar ? Digo LM386 o cualquiera que pueda suministrar corriente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> ahora la pregunta obvia... ¿que alternativa podra implementarse a mi problema?...( recordando que el objetivo es lo que menciono en el mensaje 16)
> 
> 
> Aca me encontre esta fuente DC/DC... que podria verse algo familiar...


Hola a todos , en ese caso aca tenemos un conbersor dc/dc elevador de tensión y ese diodo "D1" es un rectificador de pico de tensión que es desahollado en lo Dreno del MosFet cuando ese abre , eso porque su carga para VCC es un inductor.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Again                                                          :


lo estoy investigando... es la primer vez que escucho de eso y estoy analizando como funcionan para poder implementarlo en el diseño...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 13, 2017)

Bueno, la unión del transistor ya es NPN, solo dará corriente, ¿que pasa si pones más voltaje del otro lado? el amplificador detecta el error e intenta bajar el voltaje, el problema es que es solo source, no puede extraer corriente, así que seguirá intentando bajar el voltaje tanto que la base quedará con un voltaje negativo al emisor, mientras no llegues al voltaje de ruptura, solo se bloqueará el transistor. Igual si colocas un MOSFET, hay algunos canal N que soportan -20V.

Es por eso que este circuito puede aceptar un voltaje superior desde el otro lado y no necesitas un comparador, solo llega a bloquearse sin tener que agregar ese diodo extra.

Mira aquí por ejemplo, sería el circuito minimo:

Ahora si colocamos la fuente de mayor voltaje al otro lado:

Como se puede ver se bloquea, y la corriente en retorno es la fuga del transistor.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

> Es por eso que este circuito puede aceptar un voltaje superior desde el otro lado y no necesitas un comparador, solo llega a bloquearse sin tener que agregar ese diodo extra.



bueno, como comento la funcion del comparador es independiente, la funcion es detectar si llega el voltaje del cargador del movil que pasa por el administrador de energia del movil hasta los bornes donde se pone la bateria y poder incrementar el voltaje que pasa por el Q1 y que el administrador de energia del movil cese de meter carga proveniente del cargador... o en otras palabras que el telefono carge la bateria y corte como debe de ser, como digo es una herramienta de diagnostico del telefono.

por otro lado vi lo que es escencialmente el rectificador de precision y es un comparador que deja "pasar" el voltaje positivo o negativo... 

ahora pensando en base a sus consejos, me parece que una alternativa viable seria poner el mosfet como diodo con un bajo RDS on y que soporte corriente en inversa... algo como esto y espero que vaya por buen camino...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> lo estoy investigando... es la primer vez que escucho de eso y estoy analizando como funcionan para poder implementarlo en el diseño...


 
Rectifica sin caida de tensión , por ello se les llama de presición


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 13, 2017)

ok, pero aquí surge otro problema si lo que quiere es simular la carga, como dije, el circuito es únicamente source, NO EXTRAE CORRIENTE, si quieres simular la carga de la batería entonces hay que también inventarle como extraer la corriente del sistema de carga, de lo contrario, al primer pulso el regulador se bloquea y la "carga" sube a 100% inmediatamente.

Si quiere medir la presencia puede descartar el diodo y medir directamente desde la salida del amplificador que siempre será mayor al voltaje regulado, excepto para cuando detecte una fuente externa de mayor voltaje, en ese caso al intentar compensar el voltaje en la salida será el de saturación inferior según el amplificador y el voltaje en la salida será el voltaje externo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2017)

Entiendo a lo que te refieres y también por eso es preciso diferenciar cuando está el cargador y cuando no...
El dummy load para extraer la corriente ya la tengo armada en otra placa y también es variable y digital.. que se controlará desde la PC...

También por lo que se necesita tener la medición de un voltaje que emula el de una batería es porque ciertos equipos dejan de cargar en momentos y miden la tensión de la bateria... si la medición es inferior a 4.3v aproximadamente siguen cargando.. si ya llegan a los 4.3v cortan...

Por eso no puedo prescindir de una tensión de referencia que seria la de la salida del transistor.
Seria genial que funcionará aplicando los conceptos que me dieron aplicados al esquema que puse... en cuanto pueda lo implementó y vemos resultados...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 14, 2017)

¿Cuál es el problema de realimentar después del diodo? solo basta que se pase el voltaje por 1mV para que el amplificador detecte el error e intente hacer que el voltaje baje, como le será imposible lo llevará hasta la saturación y bloqueará el circuito.

Pero bueno, si quieres agregarle algo para bloquearlo hay switches de carga, solo hay que asegurarse de elegir uno que no tenga retorno de corriente, la otra, con el MOSFET recuerda considerar el diodo interno que tiene la mayoría, en tal caso tendrás que colocar un par opuestos para bloquear los diodos, los cuales deben apuntar al centro para permitir polarizar las terminales con las corrientes en retorno.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 14, 2017)

Quizás no estoy entendiendo bien lo que me quieres decir... supongamos que retroalimento después del diodo... 
Como le digo microcontrolador que el cargador fue conectado... pues eso lo hago con el comparador... tendría que usar un ADC del pic para saber que la tensión subió o no es la misma que el dac...
Es importante que el micro sepa que se conecto un cargador... si no sube la tensión de por ejemplo 3.7 a 5v del cargador el micro lo interpretará como una falla... el dispositivo servirá para detectar fallas en el equipo más que operaciones normales... al hacerlo así sería suponer que todos los equipos funcionan y no se descomponen... o mi apreciación es incorrecta? 

Por lo de los mofets no entendí el término de apuntar al centro... lo del diodo interno se me estaba escapando...[emoji12]  

Edito... ya entendí lo de apuntar al centro... XD...

se me ocurrio probar asi ... que creo que es lo que me das a entender implemetando con el comparador.


----------



## felipito (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola.

Acabo de registrarme hoy en el foro, y traigo mis primeras dudas.

Voy a necesitar conseguir ciertos voltajes de salida. Para ello, puedo coger de entrada corriente de un punto que da 4v, o de otro que da 9v. Los voltajes de entrada son fijos, no van cambiando.

He pensado hacerlo mediante algunos diodos que he visto bajan el voltaje sobre 0,7v. Entonces, por ejemplo, conseguiría unos 2,1v si pongo tres de esos diodos en serie a partir de los 4v. No es problema que la corriente de salida no sea 2,1v exactamente, ya que me vale entre 1,7 y 2,5v. 

Creo que tampoco habría problema de sobrecalentamiento, ya que el consumo a la salida sería mínimo (unos miliamperios si llega).

Pero, buscando información, ya que mis conocimientos de esto son escasos, veo que quizá necesite varios diodos (pongo mensaje que he leído de @DOSMETROS ):
Caída de tensión en los diodos, en la práctica.

Entonces mi idea quizá no sea la acertada. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2018)

Podés usar varios 1N4007 en serie y una resistencia de carga de 220 Ohms , no nos estás comentando cuanto consumiría tu carga a 1,7 y 2,5v. . . .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

Se puede llevar a cabo de varias maneras, pero es necesario saber el consumo de la carga, se pueden utilizar diodos zener o zener programable como el TL431 por ejemplo o reguladores como el LM117 entre otros


----------



## felipito (Abr 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés usar varios 1N4007 en serie y una resistencia de carga de 220 Ohms , no nos estás comentando cuanto consumiría tu carga a 1,7 y 2,5v. . . .





pandacba dijo:


> Se puede llevar a cabo de varias maneras, pero es necesario saber el consumo de la carga, se pueden utilizar diodos zener o zener programable como el TL431 por ejemplo o reguladores como el LM117 entre otros



@DOSMETROS y @pandacba, gracias por contestar.

Respondiendo a lo del consumo, sin cuantificarlo, puedo decir que es prácticamente cero, puesto que el voltaje de salida determina una acción u otra en el sistema. Intento explicarme: Si la lectura del voltaje es 4v, se emite una señal. Si es de 9v, se emite otra señal. Si son 2v, se emite otra.

Entonces, el consumo es mínimo. Como ejemplo, cojo la corriente de 9v, y tras ocho diodos 1N4007 en serie, sigo midiendo 9v. Es decir, no cae nada la tensión (debe ser según lo leído aquí porque el consumo es mínimo, ya que simplemente se usa como lectura de tensión).

Entonces, @DOSMETROS, ¿bastaría con añadir la resistencia?

En el caso de la propuesta de @pandacba, ¿los TL431 y LM117 son fáciles de utilizar?

Tengo unos conocimientos mínimos, y busco una solución lo más sencilla posible, teniendo en cuenta que el consumo es mínimo, ya que el voltaje resultante solo se utiliza para medirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

felipito dijo:


> Entonces, el consumo es mínimo. Como ejemplo, cojo la corriente de 9v, y tras ocho diodos 1N4007 en serie, sigo midiendo 9v. Es decir, no cae nada la tensión (debe ser según lo leído aquí porque el consumo es mínimo, ya que simplemente se usa como lectura de tensión).
> 
> Entonces, @DOSMETROS, ¿bastaría con añadir la resistencia?


 
Exactamente por ese motivo te la sugerí , si no circula corriente no produce caida de tensión.

Otra solución sería poner un zener invertido en serie que restaría esa tensión .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

Para que consuma tenes que poner una resistencia de carga por ejemplo para 9V y 10mA se necesita una de 1K0, si queres que circulen 100mA la resitencia deberá ser de unos 100 ohm(ojo he redondeado los valores.)
Si, hay mucha información en el foro, en la web y en la página de Texas Instruments
Busca las hojas de datos de ambos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 3, 2018

No decis cual sería la aplicación final.
Otra posibilidad es resistencia y zener, pero eso solo sirve para muy bajos consumos no variables.








Aquí te dejos una calculadora
Calculadora LM317, TL431


----------



## felipito (Abr 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No decis cual sería la aplicación final.


Se trata, o más bien se tratará, de un extraño proyecto de maquetas reutilizando, entre otros, elementos electrónicos obsoletos, Arduino... Será complicado con mis básicos conocimientos en informática, y mínimos en electrónica, pero con lo que leo en este foro, por ejemplo, y con la ayuda recibida, espero llevarlo a cabo.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otra solución sería poner un zener invertido en serie que restaría esa tensión .



Un zener invertido, ¿es un 1N4007 colocado al revés?



pandacba dijo:


> No decis cual sería la aplicación final.
> Otra posibilidad es resistencia y zener, pero eso solo sirve para muy bajos consumos no variables.


Muy bajo consumo no variable me vale, el problema es saber como montar la resistencia y el zener. ¿Se corresponde a los esquemas de la respuesta? Lo del LM317 y TL431 lo descarto en principio por dificultad para mí.


No quiero poner enlace a ninguna web de venta, pero he visto como placas que venden ya preparadas para ofrecer cierta corriente de entrada y cierta de salida. Tendría que comprar varias y me valdría, pero lo dejo como última opción, por coste, por estar más limitado y no aprender. A ver si logro lo del zener y resistencias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

Si te parece más fácil hacelo con el LM317, existe también el 117


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Una resistencia R y un zener te daría una salida siempre fija , si la Fuente Vaa varía entre 12 y 4 V y el zener es de 3V , siempre tendrás 3V , si el zener es de 6V entonces será fija a 6 V mientras varíe de 12 a 6 , ya si la fuente está a 4 V pues tendrás 4 V .

Un zener , no un 1N4007 en serie , resta su propia tensión , por ejemplo uno de 3 V restará 3 V


----------

